# Lyft Pax Kicked Out on Highway, Killed



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Police: Md. man dies when Lyft driver ends ride on highway

DEWEY BEACH, Del. – A Maryland man has died after police say his Lyft driver ordered him out of the car in the middle of a Delaware highway.

Delaware State Police say the crash occurred Sunday around 2 a.m. A group of six friends ordered a Lyft ride from Dewey Beach back to their residence in Bethany Beach.

The group was traveling south on U.S. 1 when a dispute arose with the driver.

Police say the Lyft driver stopped in the left lane of the highway and demanded the group get out of the car.

A 43-year-old man from Clarksburg, Maryland, got out of the car on the right side and was struck by a passing Toyota Corolla. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

Police said they are looking for the Lyft driver, who fled the scene after the crash. No other injuries were reported.

(one of four articles in link below)








IN BRIEF


About 2,500 Boeing workers to strike after rejecting deal ST. CHARLES,



venturacountystar-ca.newsmemory.com


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Now THAT is a true asshole rideshare driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> A group of six friends ordered a Lyft ride


Most likely ordered an X.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

jtk131604 said:


> Now THAT is a true ***** rideshare driver.


Didn’t realize it would autocorrect a bad word.
A-hole is what I meant.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Lyft drivers are known for being a .....


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Not sure why the driver fled the scene but of course there will be no accountability for the rude and probably drunk obnoxious passengers. Lyft and driver will probably be sued.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Not sure why the driver fled the scene but of course there will be no accountability for the rude and probably drunk obnoxious passengers. Lyft and driver will probably be sued.


Sure but dropping them off on the left shoulder of a highway? That’s insanity.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jtk131604 said:


> Sure but dropping them off on the left shoulder of a highway? That’s insanity.


I wasn't sure exactly what that means without knowing all the facts. I've seen highways with a shoulder on the left and right side for breakdowns. Whichever shoulder side you pull over to the passengers would exit out the door on the side of the shoulder right? Unless you are drunk? Now if there was no shoulder and he just stopped in the middle of the lane that would be crazy.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

There's no way I eject any pax on a highway. If I was in danger, I'd stop the car, and I would leave.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. You never leave anyone on the Highway and find the first exit. If you feel your life is in danger then you pull over to the right side in the emergency lane, exit the car and call the authorities.

2. The driver fleeing the scene could be in some major trouble and Lyft need to let the local law enforcement find this individual so they can be questioned on why they left the scene and why the demanded the pax exit the vehicle in a dangerous situation?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jtk131604 said:


> Didn’t realize it would autocorrect a bad word.
> A-hole is what I meant.


You can say ass, and you can say hole.
But you can't say asshole.


ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Not sure why the driver fled the scene


Most likely the other 5 unruly buddies were gonna kick the driver's ass, or worse...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

So I'm not defending the Lyft driver but if I were asked to get out of a vehicle and was of sound mind, what are the odds that I would magically end up dead on the highway? 1 maybe 2%?

There's grass, there's woods and a million other safe places to wait, use my cell phone and call for assistance.

I'm guessing there might be more to this story...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm guessing there might be more to this story...


I'm guessing 6 drunks forced their way into an X vehicle. En route, the drunk who had a death wish leaned over and screamed into the driver's ear, _*"PULL OVER HERE IMMEDIALTY RIGHT NOW, I NEED TO GET OUT AND TAKE A PISS!!!"*_


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve been on that road dozens of times between Rehoboth beach (DE) to Ocean City (MD). The stretch between Bethany Beach and Dewey Beach is a 4 lane road (not really a highway) and there really isn’t a center median or a shoulder to pull over into on the left side so he basically had to have stopped in the left lane. The driver’s mistake was not pulling onto the right shoulder so he created a very unsafe condition. All he had to do was pull over on the right shoulder, anyone familiar with that road knows he used very poor judgement stopping to the left.

In this particular case it’s impossible to defend the driver, it‘s just plain stupid to stop in the left lane to eject someone.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm guessing 6 drunks forced their way into an X vehicle. En route, the drunk who had a death wish leaned over and screamed into the driver's ear, _*"PULL OVER HERE IMMEDIALTY RIGHT NOW, I NEED TO GET OUT AND TAKE A PISS!!!"*_


This is my area so I wouldn't doubt it.
Shit like this is why I ONLY deliver food.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Is someone stupid enough to get kicked out of a rideshare vehicle they probably deserve it...

#roadkill


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

I've heard that some people throw road kill in to their septic tanks because the decomposition enhances the bacterial flora, aiding in the breakdown of sludge. There could be a silver lining here.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> I’ve been on that road dozens of times between Rehoboth beach (DE) to Ocean City (MD). The stretch between Bethany Beach and Dewey Beach is a 4 lane road (not really a highway) and there really isn’t a center median or a shoulder to pull over into on the left side so he basically had to have stopped in the left lane. The driver’s mistake was not pulling onto the right shoulder so he created a very unsafe condition. All he had to do was pull over on the right shoulder, anyone familiar with that road knows he used very poor judgement stopping to the left.
> 
> In this particular case it’s impossible to defend the driver, it‘s just plain stupid to stop in the left lane to eject someone.


I would say that the deceased estate may have a case for comparative negligence against the driver given the conditions.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Did the driver force the pax to exit that side, without first looking for traffic? My guess if pax wasnt drunk, wouldnt have happened.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

haji said:


> Lyft drivers are known for being a .....


Fixed it for you: Lyft pax are known for being a .....


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. You never leave anyone on the Highway and find the first exit. If you feel your life is in danger then you pull over to the right side in the emergency lane, exit the car and call the authorities.
> 
> 2. The driver fleeing the scene could be in some major trouble and Lyft need to let the local law enforcement find this individual so they can be questioned on why they left the scene and why the demanded the pax exit the vehicle in a dangerous situation?


Deactivated?


----------



## woggy9 (6 mo ago)

Obviously they're going to know who the driver that was assigned to the ride is, it's just a matter of time before they find that out I'm sure Lyft will cooperate in providing everything they know, as they should. 

I would like to learn more about the details of this incident, but there are unlikely any details that will be revealed that would be able to justify trying to end a ride on the wrong side of the highway. It's sad that someone died like that, its crazy he got out of the car in the middle of the highway even like what, just stay in, at least if you get hit while In a car you might have a better chance of surviving than just as a pedestrian.

imagine the dash cam on this ride, imagine being a fly on the wall in that car, that's crazy dude. 

this story serves as a further reminder that rides at the 10am-4am hours are kinda a gamble for everyone involved I guess


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Police: Md. man dies when Lyft driver ends ride on highway
> 
> DEWEY BEACH, Del. – A Maryland man has died after police say his Lyft driver ordered him out of the car in the middle of a Delaware highway.
> 
> ...


Tipping : IT COULD SAVE YOUR LIFE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

vkandaharv said:


> I've heard that some people throw road kill in to their septic tanks because the decomposition enhances the bacterial flora, aiding in the breakdown of sludge. There could be a silver lining here.


The bones don't dissolve though . . .


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

That poor Corolla.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm guessing there was no tip on this ride.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Most likely ordered an X.


No I am from that area and even saw the aftermath and the body in the highway, anyway these are beach towns and here for some reason Uber and Lyft both charge less for the XL's than they do for the X's so as a result everyone calls for the XL even if they dont need it really screws the x drivers. and about the accident itself if what they are putting out is correct the driver is in the wrong regaurdless because he literally stopped in the middle of the fast lane of a 2 lane highway and unsafely ejected his passengers you always put them out some where safe and well lit not the fast line of a dark unlit highway in between 2 towns that's basically barren marsh and beach


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Police: Md. man dies when Lyft driver ends ride on highway
> 
> DEWEY BEACH, Del. – A Maryland man has died after police say his Lyft driver ordered him out of the car in the middle of a Delaware highway.
> 
> ...


I am from this area and Uber and Lyft there regularly and was Ubering that night. I actually saw the uncovered corpse and aftermath of the accident in the road that night as did my passengers we were traveling the same highway in the opposite direction. This Lyft driver unless he was being physically attacked and felt his life was in danger was completely in the wrong no excuses you as the driver are responsible for your own and your passengers safety you take that responsibility the moment you allow them to enter your vehicle. He stopped to expel his passengers in the fast/ left lane area of a completely unlit 2 lane highway (literally pitch black at night) half way between two towns completely deserted undeveloped beach/marsh area minus the highway itself. Our first priority is to our safety and our passengers safety if you have to expel anyone no matter how you feel about them you have to find a safe spot to do it in, safe for you and them simultaneously. The person that was killed was hit leaving the car and because or where he stopped he had to exit into the right lane of traffic he never stood a chance. then the dumb ass fled the scene did you really think your going to escape this they have all your info jesus how stupid can you be. Someone is now dead because of stupidity and all of us look bad because of one dumb asshole.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

woggy9 said:


> Obviously they're going to know who the driver that was assigned to the ride is, it's just a matter of time before they find that out...


I hear the police are still on hold with Customer Service... 😑


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I’ve been on that road dozens of times between Rehoboth beach (DE) to Ocean City (MD). The stretch between Bethany Beach and Dewey Beach is a 4 lane road (not really a highway) and there really isn’t a center median or a shoulder to pull over into on the left side so he basically had to have stopped in the left lane. The driver’s mistake was not pulling onto the right shoulder so he created a very unsafe condition. All he had to do was pull over on the right shoulder, anyone familiar with that road knows he used very poor judgement stopping to the left.
> 
> In this particular case it’s impossible to defend the driver, it‘s just plain stupid to stop in the left lane to eject someone.


 Perhaps he stopped in the left lane to exit the vehicle for his own personal safety and after he stopped maybe the drunk passenger Exited the vehicle in pursuit of the driver


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Police: Md. man dies when Lyft driver ends ride on highway
> 
> DEWEY BEACH, Del. – A Maryland man has died after police say his Lyft driver ordered him out of the car in the middle of a Delaware highway.
> 
> ...


 6 drunk passengers in a lyft what could go wrong that is why I don't take large xl parties anymore


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

My guess it's a pirate driver with a lighted Lyft sign in the window, picked up the pax for cash from a bar as a walk on and then the argument ensued about the drop off location and the pay.

They couldn't or wouldn't pay and the driver didn't give a f*ck because it was an off the meter trip anyway, dumped their asses in the middle of the highway and split.

If it was a legit trip, the driver may have an argument that he was being assaulted and stopped to get out, the guy came out to chase and was struck, to avoid getting further assaulted by the others who got out, he jumped back in and split. So he might get off the endangerment charge. 

Of course he did leave the scene of an accident, which in itself is a felony in most places and would disqualify him from driving for anyone.

My guess this was a trip "off the meter" which occurs a lot at bars especially with a silly lit sign in the window. Why I don't carry any and stay 10 minutes away from the worst bar in town. If they call me I take my sweet time hopefully they will cancel and get someone closer or take a cab etc.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

actappingntesting said:


> Someone is now dead because of stupidity and all of us look bad because of one dumb *****.


I disagree we all look bad. Now every one of us that does a ride and someone doesn't die, we look pretty damn good!


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Police: Md. man dies when Lyft driver ends ride on highway
> 
> DEWEY BEACH, Del. – A Maryland man has died after police say his Lyft driver ordered him out of the car in the middle of a Delaware highway.
> 
> ...


Seems fair. My rules or you die.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rampage said:


> That poor Corolla.





Lord Summerisle said:


> I disagree we all look bad. Now every one of us that does a ride and someone doesn't die, we look pretty damn good!


Yup.
" Protecting" drunks is kind of part of the job.
Dump him out at an off ramp if needed.
Not on th damn freeway.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Not the first time a lyft pax wound up dead after getting kicked out on a highway. 









Family of Man Killed in Freeway Hit and Run Files Wrongful Death Lawsuit Against Lyft Driver


The family of a man killed by a hit-and-run driver on a Southern California freeway after his family says he was kicked out of a Lyft ride-share car by the driver in an argument has filed a wrongful-death lawsuit against the driver and Lyft.




www.google.com


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My guess it's a pirate driver



Arrr. Shiver me timbers. Walked the plank that pax did.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I’ve been on that road dozens of times between Rehoboth beach (DE) to Ocean City (MD). The stretch between Bethany Beach and Dewey Beach is a 4 lane road (not really a highway) and there really isn’t a center median or a shoulder to pull over into on the left side so he basically had to have stopped in the left lane. The driver’s mistake was not pulling onto the right shoulder so he created a very unsafe condition. All he had to do was pull over on the right shoulder, anyone familiar with that road knows he used very poor judgement stopping to the left.
> 
> In this particular case it’s impossible to defend the driver, it‘s just plain stupid to stop in the left lane to eject someone.


I am no legal expert so I can only share my opinion. The driver may very well have used poor judgement but even if he didn't usually in cases like these the driver and insurance company will always take the fall regardless. One thing I will say in regards to this being avoidable is that I don't care if the Virgin Mary ordered me out of her car, if a lane of oncoming traffic was my only option, she would have to drag me out of the car by my belt strap. There are safer ways to commit suicide. Alcohol probably played a roll in this. I also wonder what duress the driver may have been under. Verbal threats or violent behavior from multiple passengers.


----------



## Donna C. (Jan 2, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Is someone stupid enough to get kicked out of a rideshare vehicle they probably deserve it...
> 
> #roadkill


WOW


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Not enough details yet but people are already blaming Lyft. What a litigious society we live in.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

There are so many passengers out there who are complete tools. Drunk or not. I get that. Had more than my share in my car over the 5 years I drove. But I am having trouble thinking of a scenario where the driver could not have pulled over two lanes worth, from the left lane, across the slow lane, and onto the right shoulder, in the middle of the night, when (I am assuming) traffic was probably not very thick. Unless maybe he or she had a heart attack or a stroke or a gun to their head, and had to stop whether they wanted to or not. But then again, this driver fled the scene, so heart attack is out. Maybe a gun to his head. I suppose it’s possible. I wonder if there will be any real evidence as to what actually happened, ie, caught on video maybe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Was he a " former senior staffer for ANDREW CUOMO" ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The " Lyft" car was believed to be a White Honda Pilot.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Was he a " former senior staffer for ANDREW CUOMO" ?


There you go, that's the one. Coastal Hwy is Route 1. And they caught the driver.









Lyft driver who ditched ex-Cuomo staffer before fatal accident found, cooperating with cops


The driver, who remains unnamed, kicked Wolf and five others out of his vehicle on Sunday around 1:44 a.m..




nypost.com


----------



## T2RFounder (Oct 29, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I wasn't sure exactly what that means without knowing all the facts. I've seen highways with a shoulder on the left and right side for breakdowns. Whichever shoulder side you pull over to the passengers would exit out the door on the side of the shoulder right? Unless you are drunk? Now if there was no shoulder and he just stopped in the middle of the lane that would be crazy.


You don't kick someone out on the highway period. You get off the highway first, then kick their ass out. Like a bus stop, side street, parking lot, rest area. On a frigging highway? You're setting yourself up for criminal liability without question.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> There you go, that's the one. Coastal Hwy is Route 1. And they caught the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was high level politically connected.
Looks bad for the driver.
No matter " what the reason".

It does NOT look like a safe or secure area to toss 6 people out in.
Unless there was threat of imminent danger,I would have Never done this 
Also, he should have pulled to the right & had emergency flashers on


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There is way too many unknowns for anyone to make judgment on this situation. Did the driver in fact leave the scene after the person was hit or were the friends drunk and angry and their story got misconstrued as the driver taking off after the hit? Now with the publicity of the story, it's kind of hard to go back and correct the story. Especially when it plays out to the entire nation that they are truly victims by this misconstrued story . I think they'll have to prove that the driver knew the person got hit prior to taking off. It could potentially be difficult to prove, depending on the circumstances. Also, why did everyone not use common sense and exit on the left side of the vehicle? It could be possible he exited the right side of the vehicle stood in the right lane yelling at the Lyft driver. The driver takes off he's yelling after the Lyft driver as a car comes up and hits him. Being drunk and stupid failing to realize the danger he is in by standing in the right traffic lane. I think the Corolla driver either way is safe from charges if they stayed on the scene and their ability to drive was not impaired. A lot of this also depends on who ended the ride. If the passengers were drunk and told the driver to let them out or to stop the car, technically the driver has to stop the car or else they could be charged with kidnapping, false imprisonment, holding a person against their will, Etc. When someone says let me out you must stop and let them out. Now could he have pulled to the right side of the road? quite possibly but we don't know if he was being attacked or what the circumstances were around that decision🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Maybe the Lyft driver personally knows one of the women Cuomo harassed. Who knows what happened.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Cooperating with investigators or not, he's still going to fry.

1: Leaving the scene of an accident.

2. Negligent homicide.

Lyft most certainly should be sued out of existence. The CEO's thrown into a pit of starving dogs. Their buildings demolished and any logo or pink mustach burned in a huge bonfires. Ok, I know, I'm getting carried away. But hey, political connections...boy is going to get butt fscked in prison for sure. 😃


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There is way too many unknowns for anyone to make judgment on this situation. Did the driver in fact leave the scene after the person was hit or were the friends drunk and angry and their story got misconstrued as the driver taking off after the hit? Now with the publicity of the story, it's kind of hard to go back and correct the story. Especially when it plays out to the entire nation that they are truly victims by this misconstrued story . I think they'll have to prove that the driver knew the person got hit prior to taking off. It could potentially be difficult to prove, depending on the circumstances. Also, why did everyone not use common sense and exit on the left side of the vehicle? It could be possible he exited the right side of the vehicle stood in the right lane yelling at the Lyft driver. The driver takes off he's yelling after the Lyft driver as a car comes up and hits him. Being drunk and stupid failing to realize the danger he is in by standing in the right traffic lane. I think the Corolla driver either way is safe from charges if they stayed on the scene and their ability to drive was not impaired. A lot of this also depends on who ended the ride. If the passengers were drunk and told the driver to let them out or to stop the car, technically the driver has to stop the car or else they could be charged with kidnapping, false imprisonment, holding a person against their will, Etc. When someone says let me out you must stop and let them out. Now could he have pulled to the right side of the road? quite possibly but we don't know if he was being attacked or what the circumstances were around that decision🤷‍♀️


Why would one ever stop in the left lane of a fast moving road or any road? It wasn’t even the shoulder. Who does that? The driver was wrong, is exactly what it looks like to me. Unless he had a gun to his head. I’m guessing that wasn’t the case, though. You pull over to the right shoulder (if there is one), and even that is supposed to be in an emergency only. This driver stopped in the fkng fast lane. Stopped. At two in the morning. Prime “drinking driver” hours, no less.


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

He apparently worked for Cuomo. Whelp one less democrat to worry about.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Heard the female driver had a young child in the front seat and the passengers asked her to buckle the child up and that's where the argument began. Just what I read, I have no more details.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Most likely the other 5 unruly buddies were gonna kick the driver's ass, or worse...


The driver can claim he fled for fear of his own life. He should put the onus on the ass holes.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Former Cuomo staffer Sidney Wolf killed after Lyft driver kicks him out on highway


A former staffer for disgraced Gov. Andrew Cuomo was killed by a passing car after he was kicked out of a Lyft by an angry driver while in the middle of a Delaware thoroughfare.




nypost.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

woggy9 said:


> rides at the 10am-4am hours are kinda a gamble for everyone involved


Whoa!😱


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

#1 rule put all drunk assholes in a well lit area at an exit if possible....and this guy fled omg . he is cooked..


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Terrapin Bound said:


> View attachment 669910


The fact that she was stopped in the left lane and not off the road is no longer even in dispute. The car that hit and killed the pax was traveling in the left lane behind the Lyft and switched to the right lane to avoid rear ending the Lyft.

The Lyft driver certainly had a right to eject the pax. Many of us have had times when we ejected pax (especially at night). However, you drop off in a safe location. It really is pretty simple.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Most likely ordered an X.


No, it was a Honda Pilot.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Too bad we'll probably never know how obnoxious or otherwise douchy the passengers were.
Having said that, the left lane???? WTF???


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

I wonder if the other vehicle damaged the rear passenger door in the Lyft, that would suck !!!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

SuperuberSFL said:


> I wonder if the other vehicle damaged the rear passenger door in the Lyft, that would suck !!!


Seemed to be a clean hit, missing the Honda.

I'm guessing the passengers had to be pretty problematic for the driver to risk stopping there and their vehicle being hit, especially since drivers run dash-cams and if there's a traffic accident with the driver in the wrong there's evidence.

Think about this, a politician, who negotiates for a living, couldn't manage a civil conversation with a RideShare driver? Seriously? And nobody else chose to de-escalate the situation? The driver was clearly outnumbered, I'm thinking that the odds lean toward the driver being attacked rather than the passengers.

AND, who steps out into traffic without looking? Maybe he thought he walked on water, but the actual outcome seems a bit more realistic.

I'd guess the police/Mayor/Politicians are trying to bury that dashcam video with Hunter Biden's laptop.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

The local radio just announced, as does one of the articles posted above, that the former Lyft driver is cooperating with investigators and that no charges have been filed as of yet. Sounds like another example of inflammatory news reporting because some pseudo famous political hack lost his life. Undoubtedly stupid things were happening at a time and place where stupid things happen and lives are lost under such circumstances. Of course, Lyft immediately turns on their "partner" whom they provided zero training and support with which to handle dangerous situations like drunk passengers. Garbage media letting a garbage corporation off the hook again by reporting the news in an egregiously incompetent manner.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I am no legal expert so I can only share my opinion. The driver may very well have used poor judgement but even if he didn't usually in cases like these the driver and insurance company will always take the fall regardless. One thing I will say in regards to this being avoidable is that I don't care if the Virgin Mary ordered me out of her car, if a lane of oncoming traffic was my only option, she would have to drag me out of the car by my belt strap. There are safer ways to commit suicide. Alcohol probably played a roll in this. I also wonder what duress the driver may have been under. Verbal threats or violent behavior from multiple passengers.


In my driving career i've had two doors ripped off at the airport and watched countless more with countless more close calls. The drop off area is just one of those places. You pull up to the curb and if you're not paying attention and exit out the left you'll get a door ripped off in an instant.

_slowing down to a stop_
"EXIT OUT THE RIGHT SIDE, DO NOT EXIT OUT THE LEFT SIDE OF THE VEHICLE!""

Literally 2 seconds later
_Crunch, Teear, SCREACH_ and I just got passed by my own rear passenger door.

First guy I made a big show with my arms pointing out the right side of the vehicle, made sure to ham it up for the cameras that don't do audio and just video.

First guy *PAID CASH for his ride, immediatly fled, he didn't speak very good english just and fricken disappeared. Never turned up injured.


"What's the guys name? We can have the airport call him back out"

"He walked up to the cab at the OCCC Hilton and said Yelta Aeeer Wines"


"You have no contact info for him at all?"

"Well i'm assuming since he didn't start screaming bloody murder and paid before disappearing he was more worried about getting a bill for the damge than anythign sir"

"
The second one the guy actually stood and waited while we did the police report and the guy took full legal responsibility to the cops. He LITERALLY wrote the cab company safety/insurance guy a blank check on the spot and signed it. He even paid for everyone's damages out of pocket, which suprised the heck out of me.


I guess the point is, people do this shit when they are stone cold sober, it's a miracle neither of my idiots got hurt/killed. A drunken idiot at 3:00 am on the highway?

"They have no chance...


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

I have never had to kick somebody out after about 4,200 rides so in order for this guy to get kicked out of the car I have to imagine that this driver felt that he could no longer safely take this passenger. I hope the guy has a dash cam because I don't know that it's going to end well for him.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm guessing 6 drunks forced their way into an X vehicle. En route, the drunk who had a death wish leaned over and screamed into the driver's ear, _*"PULL OVER HERE IMMEDIALTY RIGHT NOW, I NEED TO GET OUT AND TAKE A PISS!!!"*_



Now, that’s very likely…. makes very good sense why a driver might give in for them to pee or vomit (in understanding there is no shoulder and it’s 2am and maybe near no traffic at all). But there’s no excuse for letting 6 pax overpower you to get into your X vehicle, in the first place.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

woggy9 said:


> Obviously they're going to know who the driver that was assigned to the ride is, it's just a matter of time before they find that out I'm sure Lyft will cooperate in providing everything they know, as they should.
> 
> I would like to learn more about the details of this incident, but there are unlikely any details that will be revealed that would be able to justify trying to end a ride on the wrong side of the highway. It's sad that someone died like that, its crazy he got out of the car in the middle of the highway even like what, just stay in, at least if you get hit while In a car you might have a better chance of surviving than just as a pedestrian.
> 
> ...


A driver really has to be able to read people before or while getting in (an initial scan). Sometimes you’ll know right off, this (they) are not a good idea to give a ride to. For instance when I see someone very drunk I cancel - I’m not their nurse to safely take care of and get home (it’s a risk of them getting sick or falling asleep, etc). I don’t let a rowdy group of pax keep it going if it’s disturbing my mood and thus ability to drive (they are ordered out at first safe location). 

And anytime someone orders an Uber or Lyft, “they” need to consider “their” risk of someone driving them. It could be a new nervous driver (it is odd especially in beginning to drive and think with some unusual person in your car); the driver could be careless (just unknown before because they drove little and it wasn’t a job).

When pax start harassing a driver, being rowdy in backseat, start pointing (sometimes in front of the drivers view) where to go, talking vulgar, touching each other, insisting on loud music, etc. they need to consider a driver could very possibly snap and do the wrong thing causing them bodily harm. 

It doesn’t necessarily only happen between 10pm and 4am. It could happen anytime and the blame needs to be very much considered to be on the pax side. THEY (in this circumstance too) should be blamed for not looking for cars before throwing the door open; their behavior, their drunkenness, their voluntarily getting out (unless a gun to head). and maybe them talking an Uber X to take 6 instead of only 4. etc.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

ZippityDoDa said:


> A driver really has to be able to read people before or while getting in (an initial scan). Sometimes you’ll know right off, this (they) are not a good idea to give a ride to. For instance when I see someone very drunk I cancel - I’m not their nurse to safely take care of and get home (it’s a risk of them getting sick or falling asleep, etc). I don’t let a rowdy group of pax keep it going if it’s disturbing my mood and thus ability to drive (they are ordered out at first safe location).
> 
> And anytime someone orders an Uber or Lyft, “they” need to consider “their” risk of someone driving them. It could be a new nervous driver (it is odd especially in beginning to drive and think with some unusual person in your car); the driver could be careless (just unknown before because they drove little and it wasn’t a job).
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft are entirely to blame in this, promoting a "party" atmosphere for their riders, encouraging the drivers to provide water, snacks, chargers, God knows what else and the playing of music at ear-splitting volume. And through the rating system also intimidating the driver to accommodate any request, however outlandish. This obnoxiousness has led to the disrespect and dehumanization of the driver, replacing the need for a safe and serious ride free from distractions with complete entitlement and anything-goes mayhem where an accident is the obvious outcome.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Uber and Lyft are entirely to blame in this, promoting a "party" atmosphere for their riders, encouraging the drivers to provide water, snacks, chargers, God knows what else and the playing of music at ear-splitting volume. And through the rating system also intimidating the driver to accommodate any request, however outlandish. This obnoxiousness has led to the disrespect and dehumanization of the driver, replacing the need for a safe and serious ride free from distractions with complete entitlement and anything-goes mayhem where an accident is the obvious outcome.


I agree. And drivers have to be very aware that no matter what someone (pax, Uber, Lyft) suggests, it their car and driving record/ability. And they truly are their own boss. If all drivers didn’t take those baits from Uber, Lyft or passengers, all that crap would stop. Drivers are the true people in charge IF THEY’D only remember that. No one should go through life letting others decide on how they work, drive, live - there’s always a choice.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

T2RFounder said:


> You don't kick someone out on the highway period. You get off the highway first, then kick their ass out. Like a bus stop, side street, parking lot, rest area. On a frigging highway? You're setting yourself up for criminal liability without question.


That is a bunch of bull. Under normal circumstances absolutely but if your passenger is intoxicated, acting violent, making verbal threats you are a fool to continue the ride especially if the passenger is sitting behind you in the back seat. I'll take my chances in court rather than a funeral home. Too many drivers have become victims lately. Your advice does but apply to a one size fits all.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The fact that she was stopped in the left lane and not off the road is no longer even in dispute. The car that hit and killed the pax was traveling in the left lane behind the Lyft and switched to the right lane to avoid rear ending the Lyft.
> 
> The Lyft driver certainly had a right to eject the pax. Many of us have had times when we ejected pax (especially at night). However, you drop off in a safe location. It really is pretty simple.


What if the passenger is acting violent or making threats? This guy had multiple passengers. What if they all were behaving in an unsafe manner? If they are just being drunk and obnoxious I would ignore and go to the nearest exit but if they were making physical threats the ride is over.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That is a bunch of bull. Under normal circumstances absolutely but if your passenger is intoxicated, acting violent, making verbal threats you are a fool to continue the ride especially if the passenger is sitting behind you in the back seat. I'll take my chances in court rather than a funeral home. Too many drivers have become victims lately. Your advice does but apply to a one size fits all.


Yeah, you have to decide as a driver if the behavior is causing enough fear/danger to stop wherever you are. I read that’s a long stretch of highway they were on with no shoulder to pull over.

3 things I see/think from this: 1) as a rider, “never” make “any” driver (professional driver, your mom, your friend) feel uncomfortable/angry at you (which could cause an accident for “everyone” in car. 2) it’s up to you, passenger, to get out where there’s no probability of getting hit by a car; 3) don’t ever drink so much you can’t take care of yourself when a stranger (driver) kicks you out of their car because you are an absolute problem. 

Anyone, even a professional driver, can make a bad decision when in fear. It’s not up to a driver to take “full care” of a passenger. All should be grown ups.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Yeah, you have to decide as a driver if the behavior is causing enough fear/danger to stop wherever you are. I read that’s a long stretch of highway they were on with no shoulder to pull over.
> 
> 3 things I see/think from this: 1) as a rider, “never” make “any” driver (professional driver, your mom, your friend) feel uncomfortable/angry at you (which could cause an accident for “everyone” in car. 2) it’s up to you, passenger, to get out where there’s no probability of getting hit by a car; 3) don’t ever drink so much you can’t take care of yourself when a stranger (driver) kicks you out of their car because you are an absolute problem.
> 
> Anyone, even a professional driver, can make a bad decision when in fear. It’s not up to a driver to take “full care” of a passenger. All should be grown ups.



One more thing…. I’m so sick of those rare but true pax that have such low respect for drivers and therefore bad behavior. Yet they are foolish enough to then request that person and then get in a 3500 pound machine with that person they have so little regard for and is in control of that 3500lb machine they are now in. Truly ignorant and ironic. Don’t give rides to people that don’t respect you.


----------



## Shawnie (9 mo ago)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Police: Md. man dies when Lyft driver ends ride on highway
> 
> DEWEY BEACH, Del. – A Maryland man has died after police say his Lyft driver ordered him out of the car in the middle of a Delaware highway.
> 
> ...


I need to hear the driver’s side of the story. Lyft says a ride can be canceled at anytime. It does not say where exactly a ride can be canceled they left that open for interpretation. It’s possible the driver was being assaulted and needed to get out of danger right away. It’s not as simple as everyone is making it out to be. I want to hear from the driver and Lyft needs to update their docs if they don’t want their obnoxious paxs dropped off in the middle of the road. Some people are just exhausting!!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> One more thing…. I’m so sick of those rare but true pax that have such low respect for drivers and therefore bad behavior. Yet they are foolish enough to then request that person and then get in a 3500 pound machine with that person they have so little regard for and is in control of that 3500lb machine they are now in. Truly ignorant and ironic. Don’t give rides to people that don’t respect you.


I won't defend this driver especially without knowing all the facts but I can't help but to imagine what was going on in the car that bothered him to the point he would stop a car in the middle of the lane and throw everyone out even endangering himself at the same time. Just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If someone says: "Pull over, right now and let me out" and you don't.
Is that kidnapping?
False arrest?

If you grab someone standing on the ledge threatening to jump; is that assault?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Just not worth it in my opinion.


That has been my opinion for the last five or more years.
This job is just not worth what you get paid.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> If someone says: "Pull over, right now and let me out" and you don't.
> Is that kidnapping?
> False arrest?
> 
> If you grab someone standing on the ledge threatening to jump; is that assault?


Whoa. One question at a time my friend. The funny thing is you have me curious and in this nutty world the answers could be anything. Would not surprise me at the least if I read about a driver being charged with kidnapping because he didn't want to pull over in a bad neighborhood or on the side of the highway. In this business food delivery is probably the safest bet. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> If someone says: "Pull over, right now and let me out" and you don't.
> Is that kidnapping?
> False arrest?
> 
> If you grab someone standing on the ledge threatening to jump; is that assault?


IMO no. If they demand to get out right then and there but it’s unsafe yet you feel safe to drive a little further simply tell them you’ll pull up where it’s safe.

That second one’s a good question. It just might be because it’s only “your” opinion of what’s really going to happen if you don’t


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I won't defend this driver especially without knowing all the facts but I can't help but to imagine what was going on in the car that bothered him to the point he would stop a car in the middle of the lane and throw everyone out even endangering himself at the same time. Just not worth it in my opinion.


You are assuming that drivers are generally smart.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> You are assuming that drivers are generally smart.


We have some pretty darn good current and ex-drivers on this forum. I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. Even the wise asses in these forums give useful information from time to time. Everyone contributes in one way or the other even if its just plain old fashion humor. The good, the bad, and the ugly. To your point I do agree there are some head scratchers out there.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

More about Cuomos cronies...









Andrew Cuomo associate Steve Pigeon sentenced to jail for bribery scheme with NY judge


A former western New York politician who was a longtime ally of ex-Gov. Andrew Cuomo was slapped with jail time Thursday for bribing a state judge.




nypost.com





See a pattern here?


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Seemed to be a clean hit, missing the Honda.
> 
> I'm guessing the passengers had to be pretty problematic for the driver to risk stopping there and their vehicle being hit, especially since drivers run dash-cams and if there's a traffic accident with the driver in the wrong there's evidence.
> 
> ...


Unless I felt my life was in danger, I would NEVER stop to put any rider(s) out of my car on a FREEWAY. My policy is this: if I feel the need to end the ride while driving on the freeway, I will take the next exit and drop the rider(s) off at a gas station or restaurant. We must understand that drivers ALSO need skills to deescalate volatile situations. Our safety depends on those skills. And emotional intelligence goes a long way when dealing with difficult riders.

That being said, I'm not criticizing the driver here, because I was not there. But this incident presents a learning opportunity for all of us.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That is a bunch of bull. Under normal circumstances absolutely but if your passenger is intoxicated, acting violent, making verbal threats you are a fool to continue the ride especially if the passenger is sitting behind you in the back seat. I'll take my chances in court rather than a funeral home. Too many drivers have become victims lately. Your advice does but apply to a one size fits all.


I agree with T2RFounder. It goes without saying that if you feel endangered, you'd end the ride immediately. But in the case of this Lyft driver, it was a disagreement or argument between him and a passenger. In that case, he should've definitely used the next exit to drop the riders off at a gas station or convenient store.

And drivers must realize that stopping in the middle of a freeway puts their own lives at risk, as well as putting their vehicle at risk. Stopping on a freeway like that also increases your chances of causing a major accident involving other cars. And your insurance company may decide to NOT replace or repair your vehicle if it's damaged during your decision to suddenly stop on a freeway to let someone out of your car. You could be sh!t out luck with that. We gotta use our heads. And drivers also need to exhibit some emotional intelligence during difficult experiences with riders.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

UberStreets said:


> Unless I felt my life was in danger, I would NEVER stop to put any rider(s) out of my car on a FREEWAY. My policy is this: if I feel the need to end the ride while driving on the freeway, I will take the next exit and drop the rider(s) off at a gas station or restaurant. We must understand that drivers ALSO need skills to deescalate volatile situations. Our safety depends on those skills. And emotional intelligence goes a long way when dealing with difficult riders.
> 
> That being said, I'm not criticizing the driver here, because I was not there. But this incident presents a learning opportunity for all of us.



It does appear the driver panicked enough to want to immediately distance himself from the hostile pax.

It might have been a life threatening situation, drunk powerful people say stupid shit or perhaps was assaulting driver.

But yea, if pax started assaulting me in the middle of the freeway, yea I'm going to dump their ass quick and let them take their chances.

I might be rear ended, but with a heavy truck, I'll survive, they won't.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> More about Cuomos cronies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do.


UberStreets said:


> And your insurance company may decide to NOT replace or repair your vehicle if it's damaged during your decision to suddenly stop on a freeway to let someone out of your car. You could be sh!t out luck with that.


I strongly disagree with this. The very reason for insurance is to cover mistakes, both those of other parties and those of the insured. The reason why you stopped is irrelevant for an insurer. There are laws in all 50 states that would not allow them to deny a claim like this. I know this because I have a couple family members who work in auto insurance and our licensed agents In a few different states. It's also something that's easily found in a Google search.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> We must understand that drivers ALSO need skills to deescalate volatile situations. Our safety depends on those skills. And emotional intelligence goes a long way when dealing with difficult riders.


QFT


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I do.
> 
> I strongly disagree with this. The very reason for insurance is to cover mistakes, both those of other parties and those of the insured. The reason why you stopped is irrelevant for an insurer. There are laws in all 50 states that would not allow them to deny a claim like this. I know this because I have a couple family members who work in auto insurance and our licensed agents In a few different states. It's also something that's easily found in a Google search.


You have a point. But any driver causing an accident by suddenly stopping on a freeway to let drivers out of their car will certainly face at-risk insurance premiums after the fact. And the insurer could choose to drop the driver afterwards as well.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It does appear the driver panicked enough to want to immediately distance himself from the hostile pax.
> 
> It might have been a life threatening situation, drunk powerful people say stupid shit or perhaps was assaulting driver.
> 
> ...


Okay. So, the riders were unbearable. But they were NOT so unbearable that they wouldn't obey the driver's request to exit the car in the middle of a freeway. Think about that. This group of people actually complied with the driver's request for them to exit his vehicle EVEN in the middle of a freeway. That fact alone implies that these riders respected the driver on some level.

And let's face it. Some drivers are d!cks too! This Lyft driver fled the scene after one of his ejected riders was struck by an oncoming car. That makes him an irresponsible driver, at best.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I do.
> 
> I strongly disagree with this. The very reason for insurance is to cover mistakes, both those of other parties and those of the insured. The reason why you stopped is irrelevant for an insurer. There are laws in all 50 states that would not allow them to deny a claim like this. I know this because I have a couple family members who work in auto insurance and our licensed agents In a few different states. It's also something that's easily found in a Google search.


Heisenberger do you mean that we actually agree on something? Write this down for the record. You are 100% correct my friend. In my state we have no fault insurance and even in that case I've never heard an insurance company deny a claim because of a stupid mistake. That's why it's called an accident. That's like an insurance company refusing to pay a claim because the driver was texting. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

I once decided to put some paxholes out on a highway , but luckily I then decided to put them in a safe spot.

One never knows when death will arrive at your door, however I’m trying not to answer it in that fashion that’s for sure.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I guess police froze the dash cam to see what really happened...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Whoa. One question at a time my friend. The funny thing is you have me curious and in this nutty world the answers could be anything. Would not surprise me at the least if I read about a driver being charged with kidnapping because he didn't want to pull over in a bad neighborhood or on the side of the highway. In this business food delivery is probably the safest bet. 🤷‍♂️


Ive never had anyone demand too be let out of my car in over 25k rides. Some people have no biz providing rides an it doesnt help she was female. Sad when people cant act an treat each other like adults.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberStreets said:


> Unless I felt my life was in danger, I would NEVER stop to put any rider(s) out of my car on a FREEWAY. My policy is this: if I feel the need to end the ride while driving on the freeway, I will take the next exit and drop the rider(s) off at a gas station or restaurant. We must understand that drivers ALSO need skills to deescalate volatile situations. Our safety depends on those skills. And emotional intelligence goes a long way when dealing with difficult riders.
> 
> That being said, I'm not criticizing the driver here, because I was not there. But this incident presents a learning opportunity for all of us.


Descalation only works against a rational thinking being. Drunks don't qualify.

I've had to bloody a nose or two to get people to let go of the ****ing steeringwheel.

You have a split second to get them to knock it off. Not seconds.. A fraction of second. If they are endangering you and the entire car you do what you have to do.

We don't know the whole story. If the driver is smart he had a dash camera and he had justification.

if he was being assaulted or the passenger was putting the drivers life in danger.. well he had justification to pull over.


If a drunk was yanking on the steeringwheel that's justifcation to throw them out. All it would take is one hard turn on the wheel to roll the car.

When I worked that crowd I generally isisted that the most sober person sit up front.

But the rowdiest group I had saturday night consisted of this story.

A 6 year old had her mom take away her crackers so the girl wouldn't get crumbs in the car, she had a temper tantrum and got slapped for it.

Oh I also had someone pass out in the car. 2 actually... 

Darling little angels passed out like a 8 and 10 year old who just spent 12 hours at disney world.

Wonder why that was?


God i'm loving working disney late night.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> Ive never had anyone demand too be let out of my car in over 25k rides. Some people have no biz providing rides an it doesnt help she was female. Sad when people cant act an treat each other like adults.


Well that makes sense , in 30 k rides I’ve never been ask by passenger to get out due to my behavior , however I’ve tossed a min of 70 riders from my vehicles , so until all the facts are out , I’ll reserve judgement on the driver in this case


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. You never leave anyone on the Highway and find the first exit. If you feel your life is in danger then you pull over to the right side in the emergency lane, exit the car and call the authorities.
> 
> 2. The driver fleeing the scene could be in some major trouble and Lyft need to let the local law enforcement find this individual so they can be questioned on why they left the scene and why the demanded the pax exit the vehicle in a dangerous situation?


Not sure where you are getting these "rules"... If you feel your body OR your vehicle is in danger, you can do basically anything you want short of intentionally endangering the life or safety of the pax. Even "fleeing the scene" is up to interpretation based on the perceived behavior of the multiple pax. If I had 6 drunk a-holes in the car and kicked them out, I would flee also. But certainly would stop a reasonable distance down the road to call the cops. Now this case will certainly revolve around whether the driver or the pax was at fault. No way to know without all the evidence, but stopping in the middle of a highway seems like the wrong thing to do...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm completely certain the driver followed the steps here immediately upon fleeing: 😉



> Emergency situations If this is an emergency, please call 911. As a part of Lyft’s partnership with ADT, you can now request emergency help through the app. Tap the shield icon on the lower left side of the screen. Tap 'Get emergency help' to alert ADT. They'll call you for more info. If you don’t answer, ADT contacts 911 to provide your location details. You’ll be provided with real-time updates in the Lyft app with the status of your emergency request. Back to top Report a safety incident Should you need additional support in reporting an unsafe situation, we’re here to help. Our Safety Team is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. If you need to speak to our Safety team, select ‘Contact Support’ below. Back to top Report an accident or citation As a reminder, Lyft defines accidents as: Vehicle collisions A vehicle striking an object (for example a curb, wall, or tree) Vehicle damage to third-party property We’ll guide you through the next steps of reporting a vehicle collision. As a reminder, our team is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


Safety info for drivers


----------



## UberKC (Jun 25, 2017)

I certainly agree we don't have enough information to make a fair judgment here. Either way bad decisions were made by both sides. 
I have had to kick a few pax, but I always was able to find a safe place to stop and kick. 
I've had pax ask to stop for pee/vomit, but I always was able to get onto the shoulder/grass, turn on hazards and let them handle their business. 
If I get sense of pax about to vomit, I've always offered them a vomit bag. 

Now, while I haven't yet had someone attack me or try to grab the wheel while driving... I feel that if I was being attacked/placed in danger... I would be slamming on the brakes no matter what lane I am in. 
In which case, there are most likely to be skid marks, making the police ask, why did this driver stop so abruptly? 

Hope you were wearing your seat belt Mr attacker, or you may be going thru my windshield?

100% agree U/L doesn't provide enough training to handle bad situations...one can only hope the driver opted out of arbitration and sues them into oblivion for lack of ongoing training. 

Only losing money and getting blasted on the net will get these companies to change for the better.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The most important thing is that without all the information no judgements can be made.

Here's a few scenerios i've come up with based on what info we have.

Scenerio A.

1. The passengers were being extremely unsafe
2. The driver pulled over because they were jerking on the steeringwheel ect and causing him to lose control of the vehicle.
3. The driver starts to "dad voice" them into behaving and One of the passengers on the passenger side goes to exit the car to "kick his ass" and gets hit by a car because he didn't look.
4. Being surrounded by 5 angry drunks the driver flees for his own safety.

Scenero B.
1. Passenger D, says we have to pull over right now. RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW!
2. Thinking something is extremely wrong with the vehicle he pulls over on the left side and passenger D exits the vehicle to throw up and gets hit.
3. Being surrounded by 5 angry drunks threatening to kill him the driver flees the scene for his own safety.

Scenerio C.
1. They attempt a strong armed carjacking
2. They attempt to carjack him and the driver throws/pushes attacker #C into oncoming traffic. During the Chaos the driver flees for his own safety.

Scenerio D.
1. 6 well dressed and 100% sober dapper gentlemen enter the car. They are having a lively debate on nature versus nurture and the driver is so annoyed by the conversation he throws them out of the vehicle. When mandhandling one of the men out of the car the dastardly driver throws the passenger into the path of an oncoming car and leaves them along the road.


So... these the are scenerios I can imagine based on the details we have. Without knowing the whole story I can see these 4 scenerios being _possible_ and fitting into the narative we have. Sure, some are more likely than others.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Descalation only works against a rational thinking being. Drunks don't qualify.
> 
> I've had to bloody a nose or two to get people to let go of the ****ing steeringwheel.
> 
> ...


I'm a proponent of paying attention to my gut feeling when inviting riders into my car. If I see something strange or if I get the feeling that the rider(s) are gonna be trouble, I drive off and leave them standing right where I found them. Things don't usually go from 0 to 60 with riders. Riders will show how f*cked up they are, how obnoxious they are, how rude they are before they even get into your car. I'll cut 'em off beforehand and move on to the next rider.

And how do I avoid having someone grab my steering wheel? I NEVER allow shotgun passengers. Under no circumstances will I allow a rider to ride up front with me. I'm not saying that every driver should follow suit. I'm just saying that it's just MY personal policy. I will not allow riders to such close proximity to me. Ever.


----------



## UberKC (Jun 25, 2017)

UberStreets said:


> Under no circumstances will I allow a rider to ride up front with me.


Given your "personal policy" I'd just go ahead and remove the passenger seat? 

Lol


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

UberKC said:


> Given your "personal policy" I'd just go ahead and remove the passenger seat?
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Descalation only works against a rational thinking being. Drunks don't qualify.
> 
> I've had to bloody a nose or two to get people to let go of the ****ing steeringwheel.
> 
> ...


There will be new rules resulting from this Lyft incident. Mark my words. Any driver kicking riders out on a freeway will be banned from their driver app unless they can unequivocally prove that they were about to be murdered. Lyft and Uber will not risk getting sued for an incident like this ever again.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

UberKC said:


> Given your "personal policy" I'd just go ahead and remove the passenger seat?
> 
> Lol


I always keep a bag or two, water bottle, etc. in the front seat. Pax trying to sit there nearly always retreat to the back. But about 10% of my rides have 4 pax. I don't want to lose that many rides. Besides the app states "4 pax" for X and "6 pax" for XL. Excluding shotgun is a good way to get downvoted and reprimanded.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

UberStreets said:


> There will be new rules resulting from this Lyft incident. Mark my words. Any driver kicking riders out on a freeway will be banned from their driver app unless they can unequivocally prove that they were about to be murdered. Lyft and Uber will not risk getting sued for an incident like this ever again.


They have insurance, remember? And they are just the "technology company" having little liability to what actually happens during a ride. I suspect they will not stand up for this driver, regardless of the circumstances. They will simply deactivate him forever.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> I always keep a bag or two, water bottle, etc. in the front seat. Pax trying to sit there nearly always retreat to the back. But about 10% of my rides have 4 pax. I don't want to lose that many rides. Besides the app states "4 pax" for X and "6 pax" for XL. Excluding shotgun is a good way to get downvoted and reprimanded.


I can take up to 5 pax in my vehicle since my SUV can seat 7. So, I won't be getting downvoted or reprimanded on that front. That being said, as an "independent contractor", I should have total control over putting my safety first, no matter the car. Anyone who feels like they have to jeopardize their safety for a vote is in a sad position to make money. I'm not that girl. And Uber isn't worth it.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> They have insurance, remember? And they are just the "technology company" having little liability to what actually happens during a ride. I suspect they will not stand up for this driver, regardless of the circumstances. They will simply deactivate him forever.


Yes. It's being reported that Lyft did permanently remove this driver from their rideshare community.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> I can take up to 5 pax in my vehicle since my SUV can seat 7. So, I won't be getting downvoted or reprimanded on that front


If your SUV can sit 7, you can take up to 6 passengers. You may choose to only take 5 but you can take 6. I don't know why you think you wouldn't be badly rated for only taking 5. Hell when the actual covid policy was to only take 5. we were downrated and we could do nothing about it. so now that it's not a covid policy and a personal choice, I don't see why you would think we wouldn't be downrated.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberStreets said:


> I'm a proponent of paying attention to my gut feeling when inviting riders into my car. If I see something strange or if I get the feeling that the rider(s) are gonna be trouble, I drive off and leave them standing right where I found them. Things don't usually go from 0 to 60 with riders. Riders will show how f*cked up they are, how obnoxious they are, how rude they are before they even get into your car. I'll cut 'em off beforehand and move on to the next rider.
> 
> And how do I avoid having someone grab my steering wheel? I NEVER allow shotgun passengers. Under no circumstances will I allow a rider to ride up front with me. I'm not saying that every driver should follow suit. I'm just saying that it's just MY personal policy. I will not allow riders to such close proximity to me. Ever.


You must drive an XL vehicle to have never had a pax ride shotgun. Although I preferred no pax next to me, that wasn’t always possible when I had 4 pax in my SUV. Even some lone pax would sit next to me. Most times I didn’t mind, but a few guys I said no since they were a little too over zealous about wanting to sit by me.

I’d rather have a pax sit next to me than behind me because I could see where his hands were. Ironically, it was when I had 2 pax in the back, when one grabbed my neck and another time a guy touched my cheekbone and was sitting in the backseat, the middle seat.

I was very cautious about the drunks I took. I never had a puker or a violent pax. I had a few who made me feel uneasy, but sometimes not until the ride started. I picked up one pax at midnight from an affluent restaurant and drove him a half hour. About 10 minutes into the ride, the guy keeps asking if I’m scared being a woman. But he did it in a creepy way. I kept telling him no because I did martial arts. I never prayed so hard during a ride but something seemed off. Again he never gave me a creepy vibe until after ride started. And I have a strong intuition.

I drove after bar time,, and latest drive was at 3:30am. I always watched how the pax were walking towards my car. One time, guy was standing right by the pickup spot, so I couldn’t see him walk, but he wasn’t swaying, and he seemed coherent. Only at the drop off, when he nearly fell out of my SUV, is when I realized how drunk he was. And the fact he kept telling me to come to his house party, as he wife was waiting for him at the door.

We don’t know if the driver who let the pax out on the highway was under duress or made a critical error in judgment. Regardless of why, this driver will endure some serious guilt in the days forthcoming and possibly for the rest of his/her life.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I find it interesting that there's been no updates from any media source since they located the driver. Those silicone Valley high powered attorneys must have got a hold of the media Outlets


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I find it interesting that there's been no updates from any media source since they located the driver. Those silicone Valley high powered attorneys must have got a hold of the media Outlets


Or everyone lawyered up and isn't saying a word to the media, hence no stories given to the media and therefore no news.

If the lyft driver accused one of the 5 surviving passengers of a crime they may all have lawyered up.

Fact of the matter is that _something_ happened and the female driver kicked them from the vehicle in the middle of the highway. I missed the detail that it was a female driver. That opens up sexual battery, sexual assault by as a rational reason to eject them from her car. 

A 20 something female gets groped while driving down the highway? Sorry but I see that as justification to pull over and grab her taser, make some sparks and demand drunks 1-6 vacate her vehicle RFN.

It's possible that the drunk who caused her to end the ride going down the highway is still alive.

So that's my new theory.


----------



## UberKC (Jun 25, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Or everyone lawyered up and isn't saying a word to the media, hence no stories given to the media and therefore no news.
> 
> If the lyft driver accused one of the 5 surviving passengers of a crime they may all have lawyered up.
> 
> ...


Plausible theory... 

Drunk rider: Hey baby, how you doing? 
Would you like a massage, while you drive? 
Hey, ya know I used to a top aide to disgraced NY gov Cuomo, I got connections baby. 

Driver: You mean that asshat that quit after harassing all those women? YOU WERE AN AIDE TO HIM? 

GTFO OF MY CAR RIGHT NOW!


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> If your SUV can sit 7, you can take up to 6 passengers. You may choose to only take 5 but you can take 6. I don't know why you think you wouldn't be badly rated for only taking 5. Hell when the actual covid policy was to only take 5. we were downrated and we could do nothing about it. so now that it's not a covid policy and a personal choice, I don't see why you would think we wouldn't be downrated.


Let's not make this more complicated than it is. Plain and simple, the maximum number of pax I will allow in my car is 4. Just because my car has the room to seat 6 other people doesn't mean I do it. As far as being downrated goes, I'm literally a couple points away from a 5-star rating. So, I'm not worried about one rider's bad review just because they couldn't respect my boundaries. And my riders are not the boss of me. Period.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> Let's not make this more complicated than it is. Plain and simple, the maximum number of pax I will allow in my car is 4. Just because my car has the room to seat 6 other people doesn't mean I do it. As far as being downrated goes, I'm literally a couple points away from a 5-star rating. So, I'm not worried about one rider's bad review just because they couldn't respect my boundaries. And my riders are not the boss of me. Period.


So you're running at XL rates yet only willing to provide X service? Just be careful. A couple complaints regarding the same issue will get your account looked at and Uber may deem that as fraud. One of the biggest reasons for deactivation


----------



## BeeBadgerGuy (8 mo ago)

actappingntesting said:


> I am from this area and Uber and Lyft there regularly and was Ubering that night. I actually saw the uncovered corpse and aftermath of the accident in the road that night as did my passengers we were traveling the same highway in the opposite direction. This Lyft driver unless he was being physically attacked and felt his life was in danger was completely in the wrong no excuses you as the driver are responsible for your own and your passengers safety you take that responsibility the moment you allow them to enter your vehicle. He stopped to expel his passengers in the fast/ left lane area of a completely unlit 2 lane highway (literally pitch black at night) half way between two towns completely deserted undeveloped beach/marsh area minus the highway itself. Our first priority is to our safety and our passengers safety if you have to expel anyone no matter how you feel about them you have to find a safe spot to do it in, safe for you and them simultaneously. The person that was killed was hit leaving the car and because or where he stopped he had to exit into the right lane of traffic he never stood a chance. then the dumb ass fled the scene did you really think your going to escape this they have all your info jesus how stupid can you be. Someone is now dead because of stupidity and all of us look bad because of one dumb *****.





Donna C. said:


> WOW


As usual... I, almost alone in is era, will await further, more complete details, before I choose to Rush to JUDGEMENT! Hasn't anyone else yet learned this lesson in this modern era of instant Verdicts!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BeeBadgerGuy said:


> As usual... I, almost alone in is era, will await further, more complete details, before I choose to Rush to JUDGEMENT! Hasn't anyone else yet learned this lesson in this modern era of instant Verdicts!


It is telling that there's been zero follow-up to this story.

I'm guessing that the driver was justified in telling the group to GTFO but that doesn't sound as sexy as "Lyft driver causes someone's death" clickbait headline.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Or everyone lawyered up and isn't saying a word to the media, hence no stories given to the media and therefore no news.
> 
> If the lyft driver accused one of the 5 surviving passengers of a crime they may all have lawyered up.
> 
> ...


I also didn’t realize it was a woman driver. I agree a possible sexual assault as a reason for her kicking pax out on the highway, and it would make sense for her fleeing.


----------



## UberKC (Jun 25, 2017)

BeeBadgerGuy said:


> Rush to JUDGEMENT! Hasn't anyone else yet learned this lesson in this modern era of instant Verdicts!


YOU'RE GUILTY! I don't know what you did but you're guilty... All appeals are denied. 
Lol

Isn't this the way Uber/lyft treat us?


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> So you're running at XL rates yet only willing to provide X service? Just be careful. A couple complaints regarding the same issue will get your account looked at and Uber may deem that as fraud. One of the biggest reasons for deactivation


What makes you think I'm getting paid XL rates? I never said that. I take trips as an Uber X driver only. Other than the fact that I disclosed the capacity of my car here, I don't know where you came to the conclusion that I'm being PAID as an Uber XL driver. That is not true, and it has never been true.

So, no! There is no fraud being committed on my part. And I am not at risk for deactivation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> What makes you think I'm getting paid XL rates? I never said that. I take trips as an Uber X driver only. Other than the fact that I disclosed the capacity of my car here, I don't know where you came to the conclusion that I'm being PAID as an Uber XL driver. That is not true, and it has never been true.
> 
> So, no! There is no fraud being committed on my part. And I am not at risk for deactivation.


My bad. I assumed since your car sat 6 you run XL. I guess I just don't know any drivers who drive X in an XL vehicle.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> My bad. I assumed since your car sat 6 you run XL. I guess I just don't know any drivers who drive X in an XL vehicle.


All good. And I, personally, don't want to drive XL. Four pax is stressful enough. I don't need more than four people in my vehicle at one time. I'm happier driving daytime hours, because then I typically get only one pax (or no more than two) at a time. Same pay, but much more peaceful of a ride.


----------

